# How to install lily pipes



## tryumf_604 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hello,

I have a Fluval 404 filter and I wanted to install 9mm lily pipes. The diameter of the original tubing for the fluval is 17mm. Does anyone know how I can connect the tubes from the filter to the lily pipes? I know I need an adaptor of some sort but I'm not sure what kind. 

Thanks!


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

tryumf_604 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a Fluval 404 filter and I wanted to install 9mm lily pipes. The diameter of the original tubing for the fluval is 17mm. Does anyone know how I can connect the tubes from the filter to the lily pipes? I know I need an adaptor of some sort but I'm not sure what kind.
> 
> Thanks!


you need to find a reducer to change the diameter BUT, aren't you afraid of too much pressure it would cause on a reducer. Why not get a bigger lily pipe?


----------



## tryumf_604 (Sep 18, 2010)

im going to have it at a low current


----------



## tryumf_604 (Sep 18, 2010)

Anyone know where I can get a pipe/ tube reducer?


----------

